
An interview with antenna designer Pete Bevelacqua [audio] - ChrisGammell
https://theamphour.com/446-an-interview-with-pete-bevelacqua/
======
azdacha
Woaw, nice subject ! Always wanted to digg into signals and antenas, but not
being from electrical background it was always kind of difficult to follow
along. Can't wait to hear from your cast ^_^

------
madengr
Thanks. Good to see some RF interviews. Been listening to your pod casts a lot
lately, admittedly at bedtime, but it’s good stuff.

